# Aquariumplants.com substrate



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...8-new-black-substrate-aquariumplants-com.html

The thread was locked as the discussion turned away from the substrate toward the business practices of the vendor.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/37982-soilmaster-select-ph.html

This thread discusses the KH/pH reduction effects that Soilmaster Select and the Aquariumplants.com substrate seem to demonstrate.

There may be a few others, but these two will get you the genereal info on the product.


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

Sorry should have used the search option. Thanks for the links!


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Compared to my SMS, it looks like the same thing to me, or it's turface. I'm positive it's just another fired clay with high CEC, Question is, do they add anything to it?

Does that stuff come wet?


Regarding the posts I see comparing it to all the other clay alternatives and questioning whether it's being relabeled, I wonder if it's just a situation where the source of many companies' products is one huge distributer linked directly to the mines where these clays come from. This happens in all sorts of markets, where you can buy two separate products that consist of materials from the same source.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Its water qualites are like SMS, not Turface, though they look alike according to the posts. As such, it is reported to soften the water column considerably. Most think it is infact repackaged SMS. Profile makes Turface. Another company makes SMS, which is distributed by Lesco.


----------



## frostby (Sep 22, 2006)

It comes Dry.


----------

